# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Кое-кому хочется во всём обвинять американскую агентуру

## Paul G.

Перенесено из темы http://masterrussian.net/f16/%D1%81%...2%D0%B5-22306/  (Л.) 
__________________________________________________  _    

> И трусость/глупость/героизм это не те качества, которые присущи какой то отдельной нации на генетическом уровне. То что происходит сейчас – действительно массовое явление и большинство тех о ком вы говорите – обычные люди, мало чем отличающиеся от тех кого вы видите у себя на работе или по дороге в магазин.

 При чем тут "генетический уровень". Разумность есть характеристика группы людей. Разум передается через традицию и культуру. Т.е. обычный разумный человек разумен ровно настолько, насколько разумна среда его окружающая. Поэтому генетически (генетически в переносном смысле) все нации разумны по-разному, поскольку по-разному отправляют бытие здесь и сейчас. Именно поэтому одни ведут себя как обезьяны (в Ливии, в Сирии), а другие относительно цивилизованно. Хотя, конечно, слой цивилизации несмотря на столетия развития остается очень тонким даже в самых продвинутых странах.   

> Когда я смотрел новости, у меня складывалась впечатление что правительство делает все возможное чтобы подогреть толпу.

 Всё зависит от того, какие новости Вы смотрите. Я вот смотрел новости и видел, как в безоружных милиционеров бросали бутылки с зажигательной смесью, камни, палки, били правоохранителей цепями и т.п.
Совершенно очевидно, что правительство никакую толпу не подогревало, а просто пыталось сдерживать наиболее отмороженную её часть. Легко спровоцировать правительство на кровь не удалось. Поэтому боевики стали тупо стрелять в милиционеров. Когда со стороны представителей власти появились первые трупы, насилие уже невозможно было остановить. А именно это и нужно американцам - очередная Сирия, только между Россией и ЕС. Сегодня вот новость проскочила: поймали снайпера, переодетого в форму Беркута, который стрелял и в милиционеров, и в протестующих. К Беркуту, понятное дело, он никакого отношения не имел. Типичная американская провокация.   

> Не поймите меня неправильно… Я не пытаюсь оправдать митингующих, но я и вправду не вижу «западного следа» в процессе «подогрева» местных жителей.

 Во-первых, западный след в событиях, подобных событиям на Украине, давно доказан. Отпираться бесполезно.
Во-вторых, есть митингующие и "митингующие". Обычные митингующие - пассивные идиоты, которых большинство. Ходят, гуляют, морально поддерживают майдан, могут волонтерствовать, но в стороне от любого насилия. А есть другая группа - боевики. Которых западные СМИ выдают за "мирных протестующих", намеренно смешивая в сознании членов западного клуба "95%" боевиков и мирных училок с профессорами и студентами. Я еще могу понять тупого американского обывателя, который верит CNN и FoxNews. Но когда такие вещи говорит житель Киева, у меня рука тянется к пистолету. Если Вы считаете, что кто-то там что-то "подогревает", означает, что Вы уводите обсуждение проблемы в сторону.
Есть доказанный факт: боевики, пролившие кровь, подготовлены агентурой США. Собирается обычное быдло по регионам. Нанять головорезов под любые задачи можно без каких-либо проблем, таких асоциальных и беспринципных людей полно в любой крупной стране. А если найдутся идейные, типа бандеровцев и т.п. элементов, готовых в шароварах и вышиванках "стрелять в москалей" (и вообще во всех несогласных), так это еще и лучше - никто не сможет сказать, что им кто-то платит. Это же просто подарок - бесплатное пушечное мясо. Главное, грамотно инкорпорировать их в организацию, а с этим как раз проблем нет, агентура работает день и ночь.

----------


## Lampada

> ...Совершенно очевидно, что правительство никакую толпу не подогревало, а просто пыталось сдерживать наиболее отмороженную её часть. Легко спровоцировать правительство на кровь не удалось. Поэтому боевики стали тупо стрелять в милиционеров. Когда со стороны представителей власти появились первые трупы, насилие уже невозможно было остановить. *А именно это и нужно американцам -* очередная Сирия, только между Россией и ЕС. Сегодня вот новость проскочила: поймали снайпера, переодетого в форму Беркута, который стрелял и в милиционеров, и в протестующих. К Беркуту, понятное дело, он никакого отношения не имел. *Типичная американская провокация.*   *Во-первых, западный след в событиях, подобных событиям на Украине, давно доказан. Отпираться бесполезно.*
> Во-вторых, есть митингующие и "митингующие". Обычные митингующие - пассивные идиоты, которых большинство. Ходят, гуляют, морально поддерживают майдан, могут волонтерствовать, но в стороне от любого насилия. А есть другая группа - боевики. Которых западные СМИ выдают за "мирных протестующих", намеренно смешивая в сознании членов западного клуба "95%" боевиков и мирных училок с профессорами и студентами. Я еще могу понять тупого американского обывателя, который верит CNN и FoxNews. Но когда такие вещи говорит житель Киева,* у меня рука тянется к пистолету*. Если Вы считаете, что кто-то там что-то "подогревает", означает, что Вы уводите обсуждение проблемы в сторону. *Есть доказанный факт: боевики, пролившие кровь, подготовлены агентурой США.* Собирается обычное быдло по регионам. Нанять головорезов под любые задачи можно без каких-либо проблем, таких асоциальных и беспринципных людей полно в любой крупной стране. А если найдутся идейные, типа бандеровцев и т.п. элементов, готовых в шароварах и вышиванках "стрелять в москалей" (и вообще во всех несогласных), так это еще и лучше - никто не сможет сказать, что им кто-то платит. Это же просто подарок - бесплатное пушечное мясо. Главное, грамотно инкорпорировать их в организацию, а с этим как раз проблем нет, агентура работает день и ночь.

 Можно без пистолета?  А то как-то уже не смешно.
Значит американская агентура всё подстроила.  На местах, во всех регионах?  И что, пытается отпираться, когда всё доказано? 
Хорошо бы сюда и подробности, а то это фигня подванивает "уткой".
Если без доказательств, то этот пост уйдёт в Fun Stuff.

----------


## Paul G.

> Можно без пистолета?  А то как-то уже не смешно.

 Это цитата. Я пишу для образованных людей. А так-то вопросов нет - и смех, и грех. Ukraine is a fail state - что ж тут смешного?   

> Значит американская агентура всё подстроила.  На местах, во всех регионах?  И что, пытается отпираться, когда всё доказано? 
> Хорошо бы сюда и подробности, а то это фигня подванивает "уткой".
> Если без доказательств, то этот пост уйдёт в Fun Stuff.

 А что тут доказывать - доказательств полно. Начиная от шаблонных листовок и заканчивая телефонными разговорами под общим заголовком "fuck the EU". Про историю подобных действий (доказанных) со стороны США в 20-21 веках я даже не говорю. Это общеизвестно. Вас что, ничему не научил опыт Грузии с гражданином США и галстукоедом Саакашвили, или мужем гражданки США и по совместительству щербатым президентом Украины Ющенко (оба пришли в результате революций)? 
Помните бородатый анекдот: "Один хохол - партизан, два хохла - партизанский отряд, три хохла - партизанский отряд с предателем". Вот в эту концепцию укладывается ВСЯ парадигма т.н. государства Украина.
Для того чтобы организовать боевиков, не нужно агентуре ходить по деревням с плакатами и мегафонами. Достаточно иметь своих "полицаев" на местах, как было во времена ВОВ. И через них дергать за ниточки. Именно так всё и организовано, благо полицаев на Украине до сих пор полно, растут целыми поколениями, подпитываясь из соответствующего информационного поля.
Даже действия властей (о которых тут говорится, мол, подогревали толпу) могут быть легко спровоцированы - достаточно подкупить какого-нибудь ментовского начальника, чтобы он отдал нужный приказ. Когда с одной стороны "партизанский отряд с предателем", а с другой - группа беспринципных и циничных международных манипуляторов, то результат их слияния очевиден.
Причём эти предатели настолько везде, даже в СБУ, что непонятно, как всё еще держалось до сих пор. То СБУ возбуждает дела против погромщиков, то прекращает, то начинает контр-террористическую операцию, то только готовится, а потом и вообще забывает об этом, то теперь вот пытается прессовать "сепаратистов" (Харьков, Крым и т.д.). Действия меняются на противоположные каждые 2-3 дня.

----------


## Lampada

Это абсолютно не конкретные доказательства.  Очевидно. Кому? Всё общие слова, спекулятивные измышления, то бишь домыслы, догадки, инсинуации.  
Жена - американка, значит муж - американский шпион. 
 Кто именно "дёргает за ниточки"? 
Кто кого подкупил (фамилии, номер дела)? 
 Везде предатели?  Кого, в чью пользу? 
 И т.д., и т.п. 
 Явное желание раздуть "утку", сделать сенсацию и... шокировать местных иностранцев.
Сойдёт для Fun Stuff.

----------


## Suobig

Т.е. когда когда Нуланд обсуждает по телефону кого они куда посадят и кого пошлют на ***й - это не доказательство американского вмешательства? 
"Желание шокировать иностранцев"? Что такое, иностранцы услышат точку зрения, отличную от озвучиваемой по CNN?

----------


## Lampada

Не знала, что за Нуланд, но вот нагуглила Нуланд общалась с Ахметовым и Пинчуком в посольстве США  
Ну и что это доказывает?  
 "..._Напомним, по информации Цензор.нет, Нуланд сообщила, что в случае зачистки Евромайдана, СШа и лидеры ЕС согласовали единую позицию — немедленное введение санкций против ведущих политиков и олигархов из окружения президента Януковича. ...". _ 
Так это же хорошо, нет?

----------


## Suobig

> Не знала, что за Нуланг

 Изучайте. Как решается судьба Украины: телефонный разговор Виктории Нуланд с послом США «просочился» в интернет | RT на русском
Может быть, перед тем, как использовать свои модераторские полномочия стоит ознакомиться с темой.

----------


## Paul G.

Ну вы даёте, ребята. Увещевать пытаетесь? На что-то еще надеетесь? Или это такой fun stuff?
Модератор Lampada - это типичная пятая колонна (если бы она действовала внутри России) и типичный защитник американской политики "вмешательства-во-все-дела-куда-могу-дотянуться" (это если смотреть с позиции США). Т.е. обычный антироссийский и антиукраинский элемент информационной войны против России. Требует от меня номера дел (каких "дел", уголовных? а кто их будет возбуждать?) и фамилии американской резидентуры (хотя один такой координатор проскакивал пару недель назад в фейсбуке). Это просто абзац. Действительно, сплошной юмор, выражаемый простой поговоркой: "ссы в глаза - божья роса".  
P.S. Я всё это к чему говорю. Чтобы каждый наглядно видел: пока вы будете пытаться что-то доказать (с добрыми намерениями), считая этих людей заблуждающимися, они вас будут обманывать, стравливать, убивать и при этом приговаривать - "это всё домыслы, догадки, инсинуации, а на самом деле мы хорошие".

----------


## Полуношник

> Т.е. когда когда Нуланд обсуждает по телефону кого они куда посадят и кого пошлют на ***й - это не доказательство американского вмешательства?

 Ну раз США не поддерживают Кличко, значит он протестует не на деньги США, а либо на чьи-то ещё, либо сам по себе.

----------


## Lampada

> Изучайте. Как решается судьба Украины: телефонный разговор Виктории Нуланд с послом США «просочился» в интернет | RT на русском
> Может быть, перед тем, как использовать свои модераторские полномочия стоит ознакомиться с темой.

 Ознакомилась, спасибо!  Не показалось, что украинский народ оркестрируется американской агентурой.  Его мало заботит это агентура и вообще украинцев не интересует, что другие народы думают, особенно сейчас.

----------


## Lampada

> ...Модератор Lampada - это типичная пятая колонна (если бы она действовала внутри России) ...

----------


## Paul G.

Из биографии Ющенко: _26 января 2013 года поступили сообщения о расколе в «Нашей Украине», а 9 февраля 2013 политсовет «Нашей Украины» исключил Ющенко из партии с формулировкой «за предательство»[151] — было заявлено, что Ющенко на парламентских выборах-2012 работал не на победу оппозиции[151], а на победу партии Януковича._  
Всё чисто по науке: "партизанский отряд с предателем". Всех сдал - начиная со страны и заканчивая своими же соратниками. Получил за это от американцев бумажку "Dole Leadership Prize" и 25 тыс. долларов.

----------


## Paul G.

> Ну раз США не поддерживают Кличко, значит он протестует не на деньги США, а либо на чьи-то ещё, либо сам по себе.

 Это ничего не означает, может он им не подходит по каким-то причинам. Тупой слишком, например. Там тоже не дураки сидят, им нужна марионетка, которая сможет поддерживать имидж независимого политика, да и вообще предатель - это вполне определенный психологический тип.

----------


## Suobig

> Его мало заботит это агентура и вообще украинцев не интересует, что другие народы думают, особенно сейчас.

 Марионетку тоже не интересует факт наличия кукловода. Ее вообще ничего не интересует - она деревянная. 
Вот украинский народ сейчас такой же - деревянный.

----------


## Полуношник

> Это ничего не означает, может он им не подходит по каким-то причинам. Тупой слишком, например. Там тоже не дураки сидят, им нужна марионетка, которая сможет поддерживать имидж независимого политика, да и вообще предатель - это вполне определенный психологический тип.

 Ну как же не доказывает? Это доказывет, что оппозиция (по крайней мере, часть) протестует не по приказу США, а по своей инициативе.

----------


## Lampada

> ...Вот украинский народ сейчас такой же - деревянный.

 Сейчас?  Когда народ с колен встал?  Неа.  То ли ещё будет, ой, ой!

----------


## Suobig

> Сейчас?  Когда народ с колен встал?  Неа.  То ли ещё будет, ой, ой!

 Ага, как в Ливии.

----------


## Lampada

Террористы

----------


## Suobig

> Террористы

 Молодцы! В Бандераюгент запишут.

----------


## Lampada

> Ага, как в Ливии.

 Типун тебе на язык!    ::

----------


## Suobig

> Типун тебе на язык!

 Но там ведь тоже народ встал с колен и сбросил иго тирана?

----------


## Lampada

> Но там ведь тоже народ встал с колен и сбросил иго тирана?

 _"Поживём - увидим!" - сказала бабушка, вылезая из-под троллейбуса и попадая под трамвай..._ 
 Страшно!  У меня в Киеве любимый племянник с семьёй.

----------


## Paul G.

> Ну как же не доказывает? Это доказывет, что оппозиция (по крайней мере, часть) протестует не по приказу США, а по своей инициативе.

 Я повторяю: это может означать что а) американцам не подходит конкретно эта фигура на конкретный пост и б) что эта фигура - креатура других кукловодов, например, европейцев, которые с американцами хоть и заодно стратегически, но пихаются локтями.
Ни о какой независимости (части) оппозиции тут речь не идёт.

----------


## Paul G.

> Страшно!  У меня в Киеве любимый племянник с семьёй.

 Замечательно. Каждый делает свой выбор - на стороне чего быть. Вот и Вы его сделали. Привет племяннику с семьёй.

----------


## Полуношник

> Я повторяю: это может означать что а) американцам не подходит конкретно эта фигура на конкретный пост и б) что эта фигура - креатура других кукловодов, например, европейцев, которые с американцами хоть и заодно стратегически, но пихаются локтями.
> Ни о какой независимости (части) оппозиции тут речь не идёт.

 Понимаю. Слова Нуланд - неоспоримое доказательство, но что они доказывают неизвестно.

----------


## Paul G.

> неоспоримое доказательство, но что они доказывают неизвестно.

 Неоспоримое доказательство того, что американцы манипулируют украинскими политиками. Что тут непонятного?

----------


## Полуношник

> Неоспоримое доказательство того, что американцы манипулируют украинскими политиками. Что тут непонятного?

 С помощью того, что их _не_ поддерживают.

----------


## Paul G.

> С помощью того, что их не поддерживают.

 Кого "их"? Премьер-министром могут быть 10 человек одновременно?

----------


## Lampada

> Неоспоримое доказательство того, что американцы манипулируют украинскими политиками. ...

   ::    Вот это да!  Глянь-ка, а на Майдане евреи вовсю заправляли!   ::   Офицер ЦАХАЛа (армии Израиля) и ещё 300 еврейских боевиков стали военными инструкторами «майдана» - Информационный портал 
Может быть, тоже "утка"?

----------


## Paul G.

> Может быть, тоже "утка"?

 Почему утка? Еврейская мафия вполне могла участвовать, учитывая, что чуть ли не половина украинского политикума - евреи, включая братьев Кличко.
Украина - проходной двор, там все более или менее значимые спецслужбы работают, а уж Моссаду сам Яхве велел.

----------


## Lampada

> Почему утка? Еврейская мафия вполне могла участвовать, учитывая, что чуть ли не половина украинского политикума - евреи, включая братьев Кличко.
> Украина - проходной двор, там все более или менее значимые спецслужбы работают, а уж Моссаду сам Яхве велел.

 Давайте не будем использовать унизительные и оскорбительные выражения в адрес стран и народов, а то нехорошо получается.
Большинство стран открыто для посещения, и это нормально.

----------


## Paul G.

> Большинство стран открыто для посещения, и это нормально.

 Большинство стран открыто для посещения их туристами, и это нормально. А не для, например, выкрадывания людей с их территории (что тот же Моссад проделывал), вот это уже ненормально.
Не надо делать вид, что Вы не понимаете, о чём идет речь.

----------


## Lampada

> Большинство стран открыто для посещения их туристами, и это нормально. А не для, например, выкрадывания людей с их территории (что тот же Моссад проделывал), вот это уже ненормально.
> Не надо делать вид, что Вы не понимаете, о чём идет речь.

 Наверное, не понимаю. Какой ещё вид? Зачем мне делать вид?  Думаю, что Моссад выкрадывал/захватывал/уничтожал тех, кого надо было.  Они деловые, ерундой не занимаются. Да причём здесь Моссад? Бред. _У городі бузина, а в Києві дядько._ ::

----------


## Paul G.

Для фом неверующих, живущих уткнув голову в песок. 
Посол США на Украине Уильям Тейлор вручает погоны выпускникам академии СБУ Украины:     на заднем фоне радуются. Да, перемога близка!  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Для фом неверующих, живущих уткнув голову в песок. 
> Посол США на Украине Уильям Тейлор вручает погоны выпускникам академии СБУ Украины:     на заднем фоне радуются. Да, перемога близка!

 Cookies! He gives them cookies!

----------


## Paul G.

Ну, cookies для бандералогов - это так себе, можно списать на жест доброй воли, ля-ля-тополя, хотя мы все понимаем, о чём это. А вот участие в официальной церемонии посла - это прямой сигнал.

----------


## Paul G.

Lampada, вы расист? С каких пор "папуас" - это оскорбление? 
А цитату Наполеона о ничтожествах я все равно на форуме опубликую, причем и на английском тоже. 
Так что можете хоть обцензурироваться.

----------


## Lampada

> Lampada, вы расист? С каких пор "папуас" - это оскорбление? 
> А цитату Наполеона о ничтожествах я все равно на форуме опубликую, причем и на английском тоже. 
> Так что можете хоть обцензурироваться.

  _Папуас,  ничтожество_ - обыкновенные слова, но на этом форуме они не должны употребляться по адресу людей или стран.

----------


## Paul G.

> _Папуас,  ничтожество_ - обыкновенные слова, но на этом форуме они не должны употребляться по адресу людей или стран.

 Неужели? А вы понимаете, какую глупость написали? Может вы еще составите список "обыкновенных", но запрещенных слов, которые нельзя использовать? 
Я могу обойтись без советов, какие мне слова употреблять и в адрес кого. Еще не хватало, что мне будут запрещать высказывать свое мнение. Запрещением слов (а также выворачиванием их смысла) будете заниматься у себя в США.

----------


## Lampada

> Неужели? А вы понимаете, какую глупость написали? Может вы еще составите список "обыкновенных", но запрещенных слов, которые нельзя использовать? 
> Я могу обойтись без советов, какие мне слова употреблять и в адрес кого. Еще не хватало, что мне будут запрещать высказывать свое мнение. Запрещением слов (а также выворачиванием их смысла) будете у себя в США.

 В последнем предложении пропущено слово_ заниматься_.

----------


## Paul G.

Украинские бандералоги:

----------


## Lampada

Смешная Ирина Хакамада! По всему чувствуется, что наследственная самурайка.

----------


## Paul G.

- Dad, Muscovites (moskals) drove us out of the Eastern Ukraine!
- Now we write in the internet that we rip them like pigs!
- Dad, but they are in Lviv already! _(Lviv is a "capital" of Ukrainian_ _)_
- I serve the Soviet Union!  *Lviv is a "capital" of Ukrainian NAZIS*
(anti censorship)

----------


## DrBaldhead

Russian English   Встретились два кума*, один у другого спрашивает: 
    - Ты на Майдан ездил? 
    -Да нет, как же я покину шахту, вода скамью затопит, потом не откачаешь. А ты ездил? 
    -Тоже нет, ты же знаешь, я металлург, печь затухнет, тогда хоть новую строй. А Николай, наверное, был? 
    -Да какое там, разве он своих буренок покинет, ведь он фермер. 
    -А Иван Петрович? 
    -Да он же учитель, кто же детишек учить будет? 
    -А Василий Васильевич? 
    -Да он же врач – больных не бросишь. 
    -Куме**, а какая же СКОТИНА УЖЕ ТРИ МЕСЯЦА стоит на площади и говорит от имени народа?  Two friends speaking, one asks another:  
    - Have you been to Maidan? 
    - No way, if I leave the mine it will go submerged, I'll never get it dry after that. What about you?
    - Me neither, I'm metallurgist, if my oven goes cold it'll be as good as ruined. Maybe Nicolay was there? 
    - Tell me about it, like he would abandon his cattle, you know that he's a farmer.
    - And Ivan Petrovich?
    - He's a teacher, who'll teach kids if not him?
    - Vasiliy Vasil'evich?
    - He's a doctor - he can't abandon his patients. 
    - My friend, then who are those FAGGOTS standing on the town square FOR THREE MONTHS ALREADY and speaking in the name of the people?  
* The word "кум" means "friend". This word is rarely used in modern Russian language and usually shows the presence of Ukrainian context. Note that the related word "кумовство" doesn't mean "friendship" but rather means "corruption".
** The word "куме" is "кум" used in vocative case. This case is not learned or used systematically, but still exist in the form of exceptions.

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Throbert McGee

> -Куме**, а какая же СКОТИНА 
> - My friend, then who are those FAGGOTS

 Okay, today's quick lesson in vulgar English slang: to my American ears, "c*cksuckers" is probably a much better translation for скотина in this particular context. 
Understandably, it may seem that calling a man _c*cksucker_ is "logically equivalent" to calling him _f*ggot_, but there's actually a difference, at least in US English usage. 
Surprising as it may seem, _c*cksucker_ can be applied to an *AGGRESSIVE and "macho"* man, while _f*ggot_ pretty much always implies *weakness and passivity*. So, if you're talking about those among the Maidan protestors who turned aggressive and violent and started setting things on fire, then "f*ggots" doesn't really work. 
But "The peaceful political demonstration was ruined when a bunch of neo-Nazi c*cksuckers started rioting and throwing homemade bombs" sounds totally normal.  
P.S. Of course, since скотина is "бранное" but not "матерное", one might also want to choose a slightly less vulgar English expression for the sake of parallelism -- for instance, "assholes" or "goddamn jerks".   

> Note that the related word "кумовство" doesn't mean "friendship" but rather means "corruption".

 Hmmm, "cronyism" seems like the ideal translation here. (The word "crony" literally means "friend," but it comes from old блатной жаргон and for this reason is almost always used in a negative sense: "I'm sick and tired of that idiot -- and all of his idiotic cronies, too.")

----------


## Throbert McGee

I'm also reminded of this classic joke about Ilya Muromets:  *Едет Илья Муромец по полю. Видит камень, на нем надпись: "Направо пойдёшь – коня потеряешь, налево пойдешь – сам умрёшь. Прямо пойдёшь – станешь п*дором." 
Илья слезает с коня,  думает, "как это п*дором?", разозлился, пошёл прямо. Смотрит, на берегу речки сидит трёхглавый Змей-Горыныч, рыбу ловит...   
Илья думает, "это он что ли меня п*дором сделает? Ну щас я ему покажу, где раки зимуют!" 
Выхватил он меч и две головы Змею-Горынычу отрубил. 
Третья голова поднимается, грустно и тихо говорит:
- Ну не п*дор ли ты Илья после этого?!*  
Usually "п*дор" implies "a damn lousy stinking homosexual," but sometimes it's a vulgar synonym for "козёл" in the figurative sense of "mean, obnoxious, unpleasant person" -- in other words, it has the same double meaning as "c*cksucker":  _Ilya of Murom is riding through a field. He sees a stone, and on it an inscription: "Go right, and you'll lose your horse. Go left, and you yourself will die. Go straight ahead, and you'll become a c*cksucker." 
Ilya gets off his horse, he's thinking, "How could it turn me into a c*cksucker?" Finally he flew into a rage and went straight ahead. He takes a look, and there on the riverbank is Zmei-Gorynych, the three-headed dragon, just sitting and fishing. 
Ilya thinks, "Can he really be the one who's gonna make a c*cksucker out of me? I'll show him who's boss!"  
And he whips out his sword and chops off two of Zmei-Gorynych's heads. 
The dragon raises his third head and says in a sad, quiet voice: "Well, if this doesn't qualify you as a c*cksucker, nothing does!"_

----------


## Ramil

Скотина literally means cattle. IDK, there is a word scum, although it's not a direct equivalent, I think it's the closest possible equivalent.

----------

